# Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen



## Fxndlxng (16. September 2015)

Moin,

da inzwischen nicht wenige Bootsangler in der Ancora Marina Neustadt ihren Liegeplatz haben, einige davon am Steg M, möchte ich ein Treffen mit gemeinsamer Ausfahrt und anschließendem Grillen an Steg M vorschlagen. Zum Grillen sollte einfach jeder Teilnehmer etwas beitragen. Die Abstimmung dazu wer was mitbringt verlegen wir auf später.
Austausch, Spaß und ein paar Fische fangen soll dabei im Vordergrund stehen.

Als mögliche Termine würde ich zunächst folgende Samstage vorschlagen:
26.09.
03.10.
17.10
31.10.
07.11.
Für die Organisation wäre es sicher nicht schlecht, wenn sich 2-3 Leute dafür den Hut aufsetzen würden. Ich melde mich dafür mal freiwillig. Weitere Freiwillige sind willkommen.

Bitte bekundet Euer Interesse und nennt min. 2 für Euch mögliche Termine, so dass wir wetterbedingt notfalls einen Ausweichtermin haben. Die beiden Termine mit den meisten Zusagen bekommen dann den Zuschlag.

Grüße und Petri!


----------



## SyncroT3 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin, super Idee... Da ich in diesem Sommer mein Boot nicht in die Bucht bekommen habe, bin ich auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anweisen. Ich sag trotzdem  mal meine freien Termine... 
03.10. und der 31.10. wären Top. Grüße Michael (ohne LiLo im Wasser ) :-(


----------



## Blaupause (16. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Coole Sache, hier einen eigenen Thread für aufzumachen. 

Ich habe mal eine Doodle-Umfrage für die einfache Terminfindung eingerichtet. Am besten Bootsname und Name eintragen, dann hätten wir das auch schonmal.

http://doodle.com/poll/m83su99basi7d52a


----------



## Axtwerfer (17. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Super Idee, so kann man auch mal Leute kennen lernen die man sonst nur im Vorbeifahren sieht. Syncro T3  am 31. 10 hätt ich noch ein Platz frei....:m


----------



## Margaux (17. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Blaupause schrieb:


> http://doodle.com/poll/m83su99basi7d52a


 
So, ich habe mich für den 17.10., 31.10. und 07.11. eingetragen. Meine 1. Präferenz wäre der 31.10., als Ausweichtermine der 07.11. oder 17.10. 
Als mein Bootsmann |supergri ist Michael geblockt 


Wenn der Termin feststeht und ich teilnehmen kann, beteilige ich mich gerne im Orga-Team. Ich finde das eine richtig gute Sache #6


----------



## RoGli (17. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Wenn noch jemand bzgl. Orga gebraucht wird ... Ich wohne ja vor Ort ...




Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (17. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



RoGli schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand bzgl. Orga gebraucht wird ... *Ich wohne ja vor Ort* ...


 
Japp, prima, das macht Sinn #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Prima und Danke für den Doodle. Gute Idee!
RoGli, willkommen im Orga-Team! Super das wir einen Local dabei haben.
Im Moment sieht es ja nach dem 31.10. aus. Am Besten wir lassen die Umfrage jetzt mal ne Woche laufen und dann machen wir den Termin fix. Wird bestimmt eine nette Runde, freu mich schon.

Grüße!


----------



## Slider17 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

moinsen Leutz,
bin nun  nicht extra in Doodle, da hab ich meinen Fussballacount aber egal.
Super Idee so eine Aktion zu starten. Einige kennen mich vielleicht, bin nur ein kleiner Slipper^^
Bin mir sicher, daß sich unser Seestrassen schon gekreuzt haben, vorzugsweise am Steinriff.
Meine Erfahrung, Richtung Nördlich von Pelzerhaken sind absolut unwissend.
Ich würde sehr gerne an diesem Event teilnehmen, am liebsten als Mitfahrer auf einem Boot.
Muss ja nicht gleich Rogli sein, dessen Videos einfach der Hammer sind^^
Sollte sich jemand bereit erklären, einen Platz mir an Bord zu gewähren, wäre ich gerne dabei.
Jegliche Unkosten seitens des Skippers trage ich selbstverständlich mit.
Mir kommt es in erster Linie auf den Fun an und nicht auf volle Kisten !
2nd natürlich auf die Gilde, die mit mir die Bucht beangelt.
Also lasst von Euch hören,
greetz Bernd


----------



## RoGli (18. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Slider17 schrieb:


> ....
> Muss ja nicht gleich Rogli sein, dessen Videos einfach der Hammer sind^^
> Sollte sich jemand bereit erklären, einen Platz mir an Bord zu gewähren, wäre ich gerne dabei....




Bernd, dann weißt Du ja, wie "groß" mein Boot ist ;-).   Danke für die Blumen. Einer ist noch vor Dir, wenn der nicht will, gerne. 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlexM (18. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Hallo,
 ich könnte mir auch vorstellen an der Veranstaltung teilzunehmen. Bin bisher eher stiller Mitleser und kenne angeltechnisch nur das Langelandbelt und die Eckernförder Bucht.
 Habe ein kleines Schlauchboot mit einem 10 PS Motor, würde aber am liebsten irgendwo mitfahren falls sich ein Platz findet... #h
 Gruß Alex


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (22. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin in die Runde,

Bin auch gern mit einem Boot dabei.

Habe für den 31.10. abgestimmt.

VG TIM


----------



## bernie (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin Männers,

ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort, nachdem ich hier seit Jahren mitlese

Ich hab nun auch ein kleines Böötchen (Porta-Boot mit 8 PS Motor) und wollte nun auch mal "auf´s Meer" mit dem Ding.
Wenn ich mich Euch anschliessen dürfte, würde mir das einige Sicherheit geben, falls  "was ist" ;-)
Ich kenne weder Revier noch Gelände noch das Boot auf dem Meer....

Da ich aus Göttingen komme, muss das Wetter aber passen, sonst lohnt das nicht unbedingt.... ich melde mich daher mal (unter Vorbehalt) an.

Ich möchte auch einfach mal pauschal DANKE sagen und #r
für die vielen Tipps, Hilfen und Anregungen im Neustadt-Thread.


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin,

ich glaube wir können die Terminabstimmung hiermit beenden. 

Termin
Die *Auswahl fällt eindeutig auf den 31.10.* sollte das Wetter uns ungnädig sein, weichen wir *ersatzweise auf den 07.11.* aus. 

Thema Mitfahrgelegenheiten
Müssen sich bitte selbständig zusammenfinden. Wer eine braucht äußert das hier und wer frei Plätze hat genauso. Absprachen dann hier oder per PN.


Mein Boot geht nächste Woche aus dem Wasser weil am Motor die Inspektion fällig ist und einige Kleinigkeiten noch anliegen. Ich hoffe ich bekomme den Kahn rechtzeitig wieder rein. Falls ja, hätte ich evtl. einen Platz frei, kann das aber erst kurzfristig bestätigen. Falls nicht, fahre ich auf der Eva mit. 

Wie steht es mit der Uhrzeit? Ist 8Uhr treffen vor Steg M für alle ok?
Fischen bis 16 Uhr? Anschließend Grill anheizen, so dass wir gegen 17 Uhr die erste Wurst auf dem Teller haben? 

Grüße!

Edit:
Am Steg M bzw. überhaupt in der Ancora zu liegen, ist aus meiner Sicht jetzt keine Grundvoraussetzung. "Betriebsfremde" dürfen sich also meinetwegen gerne anschließen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Nur noch schnell zur Klarstellung
Bitte zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es sich hierbei nicht um eine offizielle Veranstaltung handelt, bei der irgendjemand für irgendetwas haftbar gemacht werden könnte. Es handelt sich um ein privates Treffen von Gleichgesinnten zum Austausch, Angeln und gemeinsamen Grillen, bei der jeder für sein Handeln und Tun selbst verantwortlich ist. 

Grüße!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Hey Marius, coole Sache!
Ich komme mit meinem Freund Markus auf dessen Boot, eine kleine 535´er Shetland, da mein Schlauchie ab diesem Jahr in Bliesdorf auf einem nicht zulassungsfähigen Sliptrailer steht. Sonst wäre ich gern mitgeschlaucht, aber so ists auch gut.
Ick freu mir!


----------



## Blaupause (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ich muss auch nochmal meine Meinungen abgeben. 31.10., 8-16 Uhr angeln und danach grillen finde ich top, passt. 

Auch der Disclaimer ist wohl notwendig, nicht, dass wir hier unfreiwillig eine Facebook-Party veranstalten.

Was die Teilnahme von nicht Steg-M-Leuten angeht, bin ich allerdings eher dagegen. Dafür gibt es ja andere Veranstaltungen hier im Board (Boardie-Dorscheln vom Kleinboot) und ich finde es eigentlich angenehmer, wenn die Teilnehmerzahl einigermaßen im Rahmen bleibt und nicht alle Bootsbesitzer aus Ost-SH sich grundsätzlich eingeladen fühlen. Das klingt ziemlich spießig und ich will kein Spielverderber sein, aber es ist halt eine Steg-M Veranstaltung. Ich schlage vor, dass alle "Externen", die bis jetzt zugesagt haben, dabei sind, aber dann ab jetzt wirklich nur noch Steg-M-ler.

Was denkt ihr zu dem Thema? Ich will das nicht alleine entscheiden, haben vielleicht alle anderen Bock auf eine "offene" Veranstaltung?


----------



## SyncroT3 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ich sehe das auch so... Wenn ich nicht die Verbindung über Volker hätte wäre ich komplett außen vor.


----------



## RoGli (23. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Nur für Steg-M Freunde 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin,

Ihr habt Recht, es sollte ein Steg M Treffen werden und das soll es auch bleiben! Wir machen das so wie von Blaupause vorgeschlagen.

Ich versuche dann mal zusammenzufassen. Da ich nicht jeden Nickname und jedes Boot zuordnen kann bitte ich ggfs. um Korrektur

Mit Boot kommen:
Blaupause
Axtwerfer
Margaux, Mitfahrer: Syncro T3
Rogli, Mitfahrer: Sebastian
Örred Team Baltic
Eva
Schneiderfisch
Simon, Azur
Stefan, Gang Bang
Bernie (unter Vorbehalt)
Findling (sofern Boot wieder im Wasser, ansonsten als Mitfahrer bei Eva)
Volker B (hat sich bei Doodle wieder ausgetragen? Dabei oder nicht?)

Mitfahrgelegenheiten suchen
Bernie,
Slider 17, 
Alex M

Habe ich jetzt jemanden vergessen oder doppelt genannt?
Hat es sich jemand von den genannten anders überlegt?

Grüße!


----------



## SyncroT3 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Perfekt, ja Mitfahrgelegenheit schon gefunden (Volker ).


----------



## RoGli (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

So sieht es aus.  [emoji106]

Bei mir fährt wohl noch ein ehemaliger M-er (Sebastian) mit. 

Vielleicht sollten wir die Grillhütten vor dem Strand nehmen. Die sind etwas größer als die am Steg. Sonst wirds schnell kuschelig 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ich bin froh, dass ihr das auch so seht... Danke für das Feedback.

Ich würde 2 Säcke Kohle und Grillanzünder beisteuern. Grillen an der Strand-Wiese macht total Sinn, da stehen ja auch 2 Grillanlagen direkt nebeneinander!


----------



## blue pearl (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin, meine Abmeldung ist korrekt. Bei den nachträglichen Äusserungen nur Steg M ( hättet ihr ja gleich beim ersten Eintrag schreiben können) fühlt man sich von anfangan ausgegrenzt. Gruß Volker B.  Viel spass und petri für euch


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ich glaube so war das nicht gemeint und es sollte ja auch niemand wieder ausgeladen werden, aber nun sei es drum...

Man könnte ja auch mal ein Neustädter Bucht Treffen organisieren, dass dann offen ist für jedermann. 
Hier sollte eigentlich die Überschrift schon suggeriert haben, dass Ancora Lieger und speziell Steg-M'ler angesprochen sind aber ich werde das im Wiederholungsfalle deutlicher formulieren, sry!!!


----------



## bernie (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin,

1. Ich kann die Meinung/Ansicht von Blaupause voll und ganz verstehen und nachvollziehen.

2. Ich will/wollte mich da auch nicht "reindrängen", sondern such nur nach einer Möglichkeit/Gelegenheit, mich mit meinem (noch unbekannten Dampfer) an jemanden "dranhängen" zu können, um schlicht und einfach mehr Sicherheit zu haben.

Falls Ihr unter Euch sein wollt, ist das vollkommen ok und dann muss ich halt nach jemand anderem suchen, oder es eben allein in Angriff nehmen.
Alles kein Beinbruch 

Zitat Findling: 
_"Man könnte ja auch mal ein Neustädter Bucht Treffen organisieren, dass dann offen ist für jedermann. "_

DAS wär `ne tolle Sache!!!!
Ihr kennt das Revier besser als jeder Auswärtige, kennt Wind- und Wellenverhältnisse und "die Ecken", wo man zu der jeweiligen Zeit am ehesten Erfolg haben kann.


----------



## Blaupause (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Moin, meine Abmeldung ist korrekt. Bei den nachträglichen Äusserungen nur Steg M ( hättet ihr ja gleich beim ersten Eintrag schreiben können) fühlt man sich von anfangan ausgegrenzt. Gruß Volker B.  Viel spass und petri für euch



Naja, bei dem Titel " Ancora Steg-M-Treffen" sollte eigentlich klar sein, welche Leute sich in dem Thread organisieren wollen.

Aber noch mal deutlich für Volker B.: Ich will niemanden ausgrenzen oder ausladen, daher hatte ich ja auch vorgeschlagen, dass alle bereits angemeldeten Personen dabei bleiben sollen. Vielleicht hätte man es am Anfang des Threads deutlicher formulieren sollen, dass es eine kleine Runde werden soll, aber was solls. Also wie gesagt, ich bin dafür, dass du dich wieder anmeldest und wir dann nach erfolgreichem Angeln ein leckeres Bierchen am Grill zusammen schlürfen #6 

Zusätzlich noch ein "Neustädter Bucht" Treffen im größeren Kreis zu machen, finde ich auch toll und wäre ggf. gerne dabei!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ok Leute dann nehme ich auch wieder Abstand vom Treffen da ich ja kein Boot am Steg M liegen habe.
Ich bin jetzt nicht zickig und auch nicht angepisst, sondern ich respektiere euren Wunsch und würde zu einem Buchttreffen erscheinen wollen.
Ganz unkompliziert und ohne Zickenalarm  #6
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und dicke Fische.


----------



## RoGli (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Ok Leute dann nehme ich auch wieder Abstand vom Treffen da ich ja kein Boot am Steg M liegen habe.




... Schade ...  

Also doch bald wieder das Grillhaus im Osthafen ... :-/


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Äh, Axtwerfer, Stefan mit seiner " Gang Bang " sind nur eine Person. Also nicht doppelt zählen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Äh, Axtwerfer, Stefan mit seiner " Gang Bang " sind nur eine Person. Also nicht doppelt zählen.



Sry, hatte ich mir schon gedacht, war mir aber nicht sicher.

*Update:*

Mit Boot kommen:
Blaupause 
Axtwerfer
Margaux - Mitfahrer: Syncro T3
Rogli - Mitfahrer: Sebastian
Örred Team Baltic
Eva - Mitfahrer ggfs. Findling
Simon, Azur
Bernie (unter Vorbehalt)
Findling (sofern Boot wieder im Wasser, ansonsten als Mitfahrer bei Eva)

Mitfahrgelegenheiten suchen:
Slider 17,
Alex M


----------



## Margaux (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Naja, bei dem Titel " Ancora Steg-M-Treffen" sollte eigentlich klar sein, welche Leute sich in dem Thread organisieren wollen.


 
Das sehe ich genauso. Und wenn man den Anlaß für dieses Treffen zudem im "Neustädter Bucht-Thema" sieht, geht es tatsächlich um ein Treffen der Angler, die ihr Boot dort liegen haben plus Mitangler. 

Alles andere wäre ein Neustädter-Bucht-Treffen, das ja auch jemand gerne organisieren kann. So ein Treffen hätte auch was.


Zum Steg-M-Treffen: da für Grillkohle für die vorhandenen Grills schon gesorgt ist #6, lasse ich meinen Gasgrill wohl zu Hause, könnte aber bspw. für die "geistigen Getränke" (=Bier) sorgen...


----------



## RoGli (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

So Männers. 

Das mit der Kohle und dem Bier hört sich vielversprechend an. 

Für den schnellen Draht haben wir uns überlegt ne WhatsApp-Gruppe zu machen. Gerade wenn wir tatsächlich mit 9 Booten in der Bucht unterwegs sind können wir eine unglaubliche Fläche abdecken und Erfolge schnell kommunizieren. 

Was meint Ihr??

Wer dabei ist, bitte  Telefonnummern mit Name als PN an mich. Ich richte dann die Gruppe ein. 

Danke. 



Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (26. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

@ Marius: Blaupause, Azur, Simon.... sind in einer Person vereint #6

@ Volker: Tolles Angebot, dass du dich um Bier kümmerst, aber für alle und ausreichend mitzubringen ist wohl etwas zu viel verlangt! Ich denke jeder sollte zusätzlich noch selber etwas mitbringen.

@ Roland: Tolle Idee mit der WhatApp Gruppe, ich habs leider nicht... Aber irgendwer kann mir hoffentlich die Koordinaten der HotSpots SMSen... Oder zündet einfach die rote Fackel an wenn der Eimer voll ist :q


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (26. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Blaupause schrieb:


> @ Marius: Blaupause, Azur, Simon.... sind in einer Person vereint #6
> 
> @ Volker: Tolles Angebot, dass du dich um Bier kümmerst, aber für alle und ausreichend mitzubringen ist wohl etwas zu viel verlangt! Ich denke jeder sollte zusätzlich noch selber etwas mitbringen.
> 
> @ Roland: Tolle Idee mit der WhatApp Gruppe, ich habs leider nicht... Aber irgendwer kann mir hoffentlich die Koordinaten der HotSpots SMSen... Oder zündet einfach die rote Fackel an wenn der Eimer voll ist :q



@Simon; Ich würd´dir die Koordinaten dann auch per THREEMA weiterleiten...

VG TIM


----------



## Blaupause (27. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Jup Tim, das klingt auch nach einem Plan.


----------



## AlexM (28. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Hallo,
 ich wäre dann mangels Boot an Steg M auch raus.

 Viel Spaß!


----------



## Slider17 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

auch ich bin dann raus, hatte das auch nicht so gelesen bzw. verstanden das es sich hier nur um ein Treffen der Stegbordies handelt.
Ich wünsche Euch ein gutes Gelingen, bestes Wetter und fette Beute.
Greetz Bernd


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Jetzt sollte es aber stimmen:

Es kommen:
Axtwerfer
Margaux - Mitfahrer: Syncro T3
Rogli - Mitfahrer: Sebastian
Örred Team Baltic
Eva - Mitfahrer ggfs. Findling
Blaupause, Azur
Findling (sofern Boot wieder im Wasser, ansonsten als Mitfahrer bei Eva)

Also 6-7 Boote mit 9-10 Personen.


Dann mal zur Grillplanung:

Blaupause: 2 Sack Kohle + Anzünder
Margaux: Kasten Bier
Findling: Krautsalat, Pappteller, Einwegbesteck, 2 Baguettebrote
Axtwerfer:
Rogli:
Örred Team Baltic:
Eva:

Grillgut bringt sich jeder selbst etwas mit? Wir haben nicht zufällig einen Metzgeremeister o.ä. unter uns?

Zur Inspiration noch ein paar Ideen:
Senf, Ketchup, Steak-Sauce, Kräuterbutter, Tzatziki, Salate, Bier, mehr Bier, noch mehr Bier, evtl für frisch gefangenen Fisch: Alu-Folie, Zitrone, Salz, Pfeffer, paar Kräuter und ein Schluck Öl.

Grüße!


----------



## RoGli (28. September 2015)

Findling schrieb:


> Dann mal zur Grillplanung:
> 
> Blaupause: 2 Sack Kohle + Anzünder
> 
> ...



Rogli: Weltbester Nudelsalat ( ohne Mayo!), Salzmühle, Pfeffermühle,  Öl, Alufolie, Schneidebretter und Messer, selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter, Guacamole 



Wer hat eigentlich einen großen Kühlschrank an Board?




Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (28. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



RoGli schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich einen großen Kühlschrank an Board?


 
Ich habe einen kleinen Kühlschrank in meinem Camper. Damit werde ich den "Bier-Grundbedarf" kühlen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Rogli, das ja mal ne Ansage, wird dann ja das reinste Schlemmerfest!

Ich habe einen Kühlschrank an Bord. Groß, wäre aber übertrieben - ist kein Doppelflügel-Amikühlschrank sondern ein kleiner Campingkühlschrank.
Aber ich glaube Ende Oktober kann man sich auch schon ganz gut auf den ganz großen Kühlschrank im Freien Verlassen. In meinen Backskisten war es jetzt schon schön kühl und notafalls hätte ich auch noch ne Kühlbox und jede Menge Eis, das ich mitbringen kann.

Grüße!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (28. September 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Findling schrieb:


> Rogli, das ja mal ne Ansage, wird dann ja das reinste Schlemmerfest!
> 
> Ich habe einen Kühlschrank an Bord. Groß, wäre aber übertrieben - ist kein Doppelflügel-Amikühlschrank sondern ein kleiner Campingkühlschrank.
> Aber ich glaube Ende Oktober kann man sich auch schon ganz gut auf den ganz großen Kühlschrank im Freien Verlassen. In meinen Backskisten war es jetzt schon schön kühl und notafalls hätte ich auch noch ne Kühlbox und jede Menge Eis, das ich mitbringen kann.
> ...



Hätte  auf meinem großen Boot zwei Kühlschränke, wenn der Kutter dann noch im Wasser ist..., denke aber schon...

VG TIM


----------



## RoGli (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

So Männers. Butter bei die Fische!

9-10 Personen sind angemeldet, vier davon bringen etwas (für die Gemeinschaft) mit. 

Und bevor ich hinter jedem freien Doppelpunkt 1KG Rinderfilet schreibe (das wird ein Festgrillen;-) ), ergänzt es doch bitte selbst. Vorschläge, was noch fehlt wurden ja schon gemacht. 

Danke. 



Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



RoGli schrieb:


> So Männers. Butter bei die Fische!
> 
> 9-10 Personen sind angemeldet, vier davon bringen etwas (für die Gemeinschaft) mit.
> 
> ...


 
@Roland: sehr gut #6 Bei so einer Runde sollte *jeder* etwas dazu beitragen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich wundere mich auch ein wenig über die vornehme Zurückhaltung?!? 
Ich denke eine Beteiligung an der Grillorganisation sollte schon drin sein. Also Leute, wer beim Treffen dabei sein möchte, meldet sich bitte zeitnah dazu.


----------



## SyncroT3 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Also ich würde mich dann um Baguette kümmern, frisch morgens geholt... Ok?


----------



## RoGli (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich dann um Baguette kümmern, frisch morgens geholt... Ok?




Schön. Schön überschaubar ...

Denke dass jeder einen Betrag von um und bei €10 liegen sollte. Oder eben ne Arbeitsleistung ( Salat, etc. )

Es fehlen noch Saucen. Oder jemand kümmert sich um Fleisch für alle, Wurst oder Grillgemüse ... Mal so als Idee ..




Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Sebastian: 1 Kiste Bier


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (6. Oktober 2015)

RoGli schrieb:


> Schön. Schön überschaubar ...
> 
> Denke dass jeder einen Betrag von um und bei €10 liegen sollte. Oder eben ne Arbeitsleistung ( Salat, etc. )
> 
> ...



Ich beteilige mich mit 20 Würstchen! 

VG TIM


----------



## SyncroT3 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Also ich habe kein Problem mit Kosten, nur so, wenn ich schon 250 km fahre, dann machen mir die 10 Euro Umlage nichts aus. 
Woher soll ich wissen, was jeder gerne an Fleisch und Wurst essen möchte? Einige Dinge sind sicherlich gut für alle zu besorgen, Fleisch, Wurst und Fisch sollte jeder für sich mitbringen. Egal, gerne besorge ich auch lecker Saucen, Dip und ähnliches, plus Baguette  
Wenn das ok ist?.. Umlage dazu gerne...  Meine größte Sorge ist bei der ganzen Sache das Wetter.. Aber ich drücke schon seit Tagen meine Daumen  
Grüße Michael_ SyncroT3


----------



## Margaux (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



RoGli schrieb:


> Sebastian: 1 Kiste Bier



Nicht, daß wir nachher 6 Kisten Bier für 10 Leute haben... #g:#2: :q  
Also, ich meine mit 2 Kästen sollten wir nun auskommen


----------



## RoGli (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

@ Tim: [emoji106]

@ Michael: Saucen sind klasse. 

Wenn das Wetter ganz gruselig wird nur gegrillt, gechillt und gefressen 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SyncroT3 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

[emoji106] [emoji4]  genau  [emoji4] [emoji106]


----------



## RoGli (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Margaux schrieb:


> Nicht, daß wir nachher 6 Kisten Bier für 10 Leute haben... #g:#2: :q
> Also, ich meine mit 2 Kästen sollten wir nun auskommen




Mach eine raus, dann sind die Kosten gleichmäßig verteilt ... Oder?


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (6. Oktober 2015)

RoGli schrieb:


> Mach eine raus, dann sind die Kosten gleichmäßig verteilt ... Oder?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk



Die eine, die ich alleine trinke, bring ich mir am besten selbst mit...

VG TIM


----------



## Margaux (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte ja schon 1 Kiste angekündigt und nun Sebastian auch. Wenn Ihr also meint, diese 2 reichen nicht, dann müßte noch einer nachlegen?! 

Ich bringe jedenfalls eine Kiste mit. 

@Tim: Du trinkst doch am liebsten Radler


----------



## RoGli (7. Oktober 2015)

Übersicht:

Blaupause (Simon): 2 Sack Kohle + Anzünder

Margaux (Volker): 1 Kasten Bier

Findling (Marius): Krautsalat, Pappteller, Einwegbesteck, 2 Baguettebrote

Axtwerfer (Stefan):

Rogli (Roland): Weltbester Nudelsalat ( ohne Mayo!), Salzmühle, Pfeffermühle,  Öl, Alufolie, Schneidebretter und Messer, selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter, Guacamole

Örred Team Baltic (Tim): 20x Wurst

Eva:

Syncro (Michael): Baguette und Grillsaucen

Sebastian: 1 Kasten Bier


So sieht das doch so langsam nach Grillen aus 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Oktober 2015)

Na das wird doch. Ich leg noch ein bischen Tzatziki dazu. Um EVA kümmere ich mich - liest hier nicht mit, wird sich aber auch beteiligen. 
2 Kästen Bier klingt doch gut. Ich glaube einer könnte knapp werden.


----------



## Margaux (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ja, das sieht doch schon mal gut aus?! Treffen wir uns eigentlich auch, wenn der Wind kein Bootfahren zuläßt, in netter Runde zum Kennenlernen und Grillen?! Oder verschieben wir dann?


----------



## RoGli (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Also, ich komme - trotz weiter Anreise 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Frischen heringssalat !! Ne Spaß,  bin mit ner Umlage einverstanden . Wie sieht es denn mit Pappteller und Besteck aus. Könnte ich mitbringen, da Lebensmittel bei 300 km. Entfernung etwas schwierig wird.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (7. Oktober 2015)

Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Frischen heringssalat !! Ne Spaß,  bin mit ner Umlage einverstanden . Wie sieht es denn mit Pappteller und Besteck aus. Könnte ich mitbringen, da Lebensmittel bei 300 km. Entfernung etwas schwierig wird.



Bringt Marius wohl schon mit...

VG TIM


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Oktober 2015)

Ok, dann bring Du (Axtwerfer) bitte Pappteller und Einwegbesteck mit. Falls dann noch Luft ist packst Du einfach noch einen Sechserträger oder ein paar Flaschen Softdrinks dazu. 

Ich kümmere mich dann um Krautsalat, Tzatziki (selbstgemacht) und bringe auch noch einen Satz Würste für alle mit. 

Mit Eva schnacke ich die nächsten Tage. 

Ich bin die ganze Woche beruflich in Bad Hersfeld und schreibe vom Handy. Könnte daher bitte jemand anderes noch einmal zusammenfassen und aktualisieren wer was mitbringt?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Aktualisierte Übersicht:

Blaupause (Simon): 2 Sack Kohle + Anzünder

Margaux (Volker): 1 Kasten Bier

Findling (Marius): Krautsalat, Tzatziki, Satz Wurst, 2 Baguettebrote

Axtwerfer (Stefan): Pappteller, Einwegbesteck, ggf. SixPack o. Softdrinks

RoGli (Roland): Nudelsalat, Salzmühle, Pfeffermühle, Öl, Alufolie, Schneidebretter, Messer, Kräuterbutter, Guacamole

Örred Team Baltic (Tim): 20 x Wurst

Eva:

Syncro (Michael): Baguette und Grillsauce

Sebastian: 1 Kasten Bier

Sollte so dann aktuell sein.

VG TIM


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Oktober 2015)

Danke!!


----------



## Margaux (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus #6

Ob wir uns dann auch treffen, wenn Bootsfahren nicht möglich ist, können wir ja kurz vorher nach der allgemeinen Wetterlage entscheiden. Wenn das Wetter zumindest Grillen erlaubt, wäre ich auch ohne Angeln dabei.


----------



## SyncroT3 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Die Entscheidung ob ich komme oder nicht müsste am Freitag Mittag getroffen werden, aber es muss schon wirklich böse aussehen, dass ich diese Möglichkeit absagen werde... Auf super Wetter.. Michael


----------



## Margaux (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Auf super Wetter



So soll es sein ##


----------



## Blaupause (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Hey Leute, da hat sich ja einiges getan! Also mit den 20 Würstchen von Tim und dem Fisch, den wir hoffentlich fangen, brauch man ja eingetlich sonst nichts mehr zu Essen mitbringen?? Das wird ja eine Völlerei....

Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter!


----------



## SyncroT3 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Mal eine Frage... Ich habe vor die beiden Nächte Fr.  und Sa.   in einem der Apartments der Ancora (Haus2) zu verbringen, wie praktisch... Kennt die jemand? Sind die Ok?


----------



## RoGli (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube Tim hatte die schonmal angemietet ... Als Jahreslieger bekommt man 5% Rabatt auf alle Ancora-Leistungen. 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (14. Oktober 2015)

RoGli schrieb:


> Ich glaube Tim hatte die schonmal angemietet ... Als Jahreslieger bekommt man 5% Rabatt auf alle Ancora-Leistungen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk




War letztes Jahr um den Jahreswechsel im 2. Stock in Haus 2, das war ganz ok, aber auch recht klein. Das Doppelbett kommt aus der Wand, es gibt kein Sofa. Aber für zwei Nächte reicht es dicke...!

Haben glaube ich inkl. Wäsche 250€ bezahlt, oder so.

VG TIM


----------



## SyncroT3 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Danke für die Info, werde wohl insgesamt 3 Nächte bleiben, kostet knapp 200 Euro. Drücke immer noch die Daumen für gutes Wetter


----------



## Bella HT (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin,

ich bin Frank und liege mit Eva an Steg M. 

Zum Grillen bringe ich 1 SixPack Bier, Senf und Softdrinks (Cola, Fanta, Mezomix, Selter)  und einen Satz Becher mit. 
Die Getränke habe ich einfach mal bei Stefan rausgenommen, Essen ist ja genug da.

Gruss & bis bald

Frank



Aktualisierte Übersicht:

Blaupause (Simon):         *2 Sack Kohle + Anzünder*

Margaux (Volker):                     *1 Kasten Bier*

Findling (Marius):            *Krautsalat, Tzatziki, Satz Wurst, 2 Baguettebrote*

Axtwerfer (Stefan):         *Pappteller, Einwegbesteck, 1 SixPack*

RoGli (Roland):               *Nudelsalat, Salzmühle, Pfeffermühle, Öl, Alufolie, Schneidebretter, Messer, Kräuterbutter, Guacamole*

Örred Team Baltic (Tim): *20 x Wurst*

Eva (Frank): *                   1 SixPack, Senf und Softdrinks (Cola, Fanta, Mezomix, Selter) und Becher*

Syncro (Michael):             *Baguette und Grillsauce*

Sebastian:                       *1 Kasten Bier*


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Wenn die Großwetterlage so bleibt, wird's ein Volltreffer!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter Samstag ok, sodass wir den Termin nicht auf den 07.08. legen müssen. Da würde sich das unpassenderweise mit dem BAC Treffen überschneiden... .

VG TIM


----------



## SyncroT3 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Bei yr.no sieht es perfekt aus, kann so bleiben!


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Wird schon werden . Reise auch schon Freitag an. Gibt wohl schon ein kleines treffen am abend vorher .


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

ich hätte noch ein platz frei an Bord, wer also noch zeit und lust hat.:m


----------



## Margaux (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das Wetter Samstag ok, sodass wir den Termin nicht auf den 07.11. legen müssen.



Ich habe keine Zeit mehr für eine Verlegung. Dieses Wochenende muß - und wird #6 - es klappen. 

Am Freitag-Abend reisen an bzw. sind schon da: Tim, Stefan, Michael, Volker... Das wird ja schon ein netter Abend


----------



## Bella HT (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin,

ich bin auch schon Freitag da. Eva Steg M @ 50

Gruss


Frank


----------



## Margaux (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Dann sind wir schon zu fünft. Lassen wir Pizza kommen oder gehen wir in eines der Hafenrestaurants


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Margaux schrieb:


> Dann sind wir schon zu fünft. Lassen wir Pizza kommen oder gehen wir in eines der Hafenrestaurants



Wir holen ortdentlich RibEye und schmeissen den Weber an. Wo schlafen denn diese bisher 5 Personen, die schon am Freitag abend da sind?

VG TIM


----------



## SyncroT3 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Also ich habe mich in der Ancora eingenistet..


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Wohnmobil


----------



## Margaux (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Wir holen ordentlich RibEye und schmeissen den Weber an.


 
 #6 Perfekte Idee. Du hast Deinen Gas-Weber ja vor Ort.

 |schlafen im WoMo


----------



## Bella HT (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin,

ich werde morgen gegen Mittag anreisen und an Bord übernachten. Marius kommt am Sa. Morgen und fährt bei mir mit.

Ich bringe für Freitag noch 2 Six Pack Bier mit. Softdrinks, Becher, Senf und Steakpfeffer habe ich auch dabei.

Gruss


Frank


----------



## Margaux (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Es wird eine "Windspitze" (wieder mal) genau für Samstag vorausgesagt: 4, in Böen 5 - 6 aus südöstlichen Richtungen. Hoffen wir, daß die Realität wie letztes Wochenende besser ausfällt.


----------



## SyncroT3 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ja hoffen wir mal,... Wird schon werden [emoji4] [emoji106]


----------



## Margaux (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Japp :m

 Vielleicht hat der frische Wind ja auch etwas für sich und vertreibt den Morgennebel.


 Bezüglich Freitag: einige meiner Kollegen hat die Grippewelle erwischt, früh Feierabend machen fällt also aus. Ich hoffe, daß ich zumindest so ab 19.00 Uhr in der Ancora bin.


----------



## SyncroT3 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ok, ich werde auch so gegen 19.00 vor Ort sein.. Je nach Verkehr aus Richtung Hannover...


----------



## Margaux (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Bist Du nicht schon vor Ort ;+


----------



## SyncroT3 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ja, aber ich fahre meinen Kumpel noch an Freitag nach Lübeck zum Zug um 18.00 Uhr..


----------



## Margaux (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ah, ich glaube in Lübeck wird der Verkehr aus Hannover abgeebbt sein |muahah:

Von Neustadt fährt übrigens auch ein schöner Regio-Zug entlang der Ostsee bis Lübeck. Der dürfte schneller sein als Du mit dem Auto.


----------



## Blaupause (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ich habe Freitag noch Spätschicht und bin dann erst Samstag Morgen im Hafen. Mein Cousin Alexander fährt bei mir auf dem Boot mit. 

Heute haben Roland und ich ein neues Echo bei mir installiert, mit CHIRP und Downscan und diesem ganzen neumodischen Quatsch :q 
Da härtet gerade noch etwas Epoxy und Sika aus, daher werde ich Samstag morgen noch schnell slippen müssen, bevor es auf die See geht.

Wettermäßig bekommen wir wohl eine 3-4 BF bei lausigen 5°C, aktuell laut Vorhersage aber zum Glück mit Wind aus S-O und viel Sonne. Dickdorsch ist wohl da, sagt Tim....


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Wind ist erträglich, Hauptsache er kommt nicht komplett aus ost. Hoffe das ich morgen gegen 19.00 Uhr da bin.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Ich habe Freitag noch Spätschicht und bin dann erst Samstag Morgen im Hafen. Mein Cousin Alexander fährt bei mir auf dem Boot mit.
> 
> Heute haben Roland und ich ein neues Echo bei mir installiert, mit CHIRP und Downscan und diesem ganzen neumodischen Quatsch :q
> Da härtet gerade noch etwas Epoxy und Sika aus, daher werde ich Samstag morgen noch schnell slippen müssen, bevor es auf die See geht.
> ...




Fisch ist da. Konnte gestern zeitig Feierabend machen, und war noch mal wieder für 2 Stunden draussen, und habe wieder zwei Fette Köhler und einen 82er Dorsch gefangen... . Wenn man also weiß wo (ich weiss es nicht), dann fängt man die Biester auch... . Bin ab Freitag mittag oben, da morgen noch mal das Wetter richtig gut passen soll, und ich gern nochmal Dameshöved antesten will... .

VG TIM und bis morgen/übermorgen


----------



## Bella HT (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin,

hat jemand Funk an Bord ?

Ich höre auf jeden Fall 72 ab. Und bein Anruf "Eva" antworte ich auch. |supergri

Gruss

Frank


----------



## Blaupause (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Hey Tim, nach Dahmeshöved will ich auch unbedingt nochmal mit dem Boot! Auf dem Riff habe ich so oft in Wathose in der Brandung gestanden und die Bootsangler beneidet, während mir die Welle über den Ohren zusamennschlug und ich keinen Fisch fing...

Funk habe ich noch nicht an Bord. Kommt vielleicht diesen Winter.


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Heute haben Roland und ich ein neues Echo bei mir installiert, mit CHIRP und Downscan und diesem ganzen neumodischen Quatsch :q



Moin,
bin mal gespannt wie es Dir so gefällt. Ich habe das auch an Bord und bin noch nicht so ganz überzeugt muss ich sagen. Vielleicht auch nur eine gewöhnungssache aber mit meinem alten Humminbird Echo bin ich deutlich besser klargekommen. 

Grüße und bis Samstag!


----------



## SyncroT3 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin zusammen, heute morgen eigentlich gutes Wetter hier in der Ancora... Ein wenig Nebel, aber nichts Dramatisches... Also kann losgehen morgen früh... Wenn es so bleibt


----------



## SyncroT3 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*


----------



## Margaux (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ich freue mich. Bis heute Abend #h


----------



## RoGli (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Wann ist morgen früh eigentlich die Auslaufparade??

8:00??
9:00??

Später??

Sagt an ...


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bella HT (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin,

Wo treffen wir uns heute Abend ?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ich fahr gleich los. Treffen wir uns nachher noch am Steg?


----------



## SyncroT3 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ich bin in 30 min.  vor Ort...


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Und hat evtl. jemand noch kühlkapazität für Würste und Kräuterbutter?


----------



## SyncroT3 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ja, ich hab ein Appartement in Haus 2!


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Grillen wir noch ne Runde oder ist Pizza bzw. Hafenrestaurant angesagt?


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (30. Oktober 2015)

Findling schrieb:


> Grillen wir noch ne Runde oder ist Pizza bzw. Hafenrestaurant angesagt?



Hab meinen Weber nicht mit. Wäre für Hafenresturant!

VG TIM


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. November 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

War ne tolle runde mit lecker essen. Viele grüße an alle die mitgemacht haben , das schreit nach Wiederholung#


----------



## offense80 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Wie war es denn bei euch? Habt ihr gut gefangen? Ich warte schon ungeduldig auf Berichte und Bilder #6


----------



## Bella HT (1. November 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin,

war ne schöne Runde mit unfassbaren Fischen. Hier mal die Koordinaten der besten Fänge:

 54.108389 10.814030

54.099771 10.795431

54.106470 10.819351

54.090428 10.828586

Gruss

Frank


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. November 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Ja war sehr nett, hat Spaß gemacht und wird regelmäßig wiederholt. Der weltbeste Nudelsalat hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht und Danke auch an Simon für den Einsatz am Grill!
Fangtechnisch war es nicht der Hit aber keiner ist leer ausgegangen und ein paar schöne Fische waren auch dabei. 

Grüße!


----------



## Blaupause (1. November 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Die Angelbedingungen waren nicht so optimal, sehr viel Welle und einige sollen sogar Ansätze von Seekrankheit vor Anker liegend  ausgeschlafen haben, anstatt zu angeln #d

Aber wie schon gesagt, alle haben etwas gefangen und das Grillen Abends war sehr gesellig!!!


----------



## RoGli (1. November 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*



Findling schrieb:


> ... Der weltbeste Nudelsalat hat seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht ...
> !




Danke [emoji4]


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (2. November 2015)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-M-Treffen, Fischen und Grillen*

Moin an alle,

mir hat' s auch richtig gut gefallen  und es war sehr nett, Euch persönlich kennenzulernen. Ich denke, ein nächstes Treffen ist schon in den Hinterköpfen 

Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Wochenbeginn.


----------

